# Radiotécnicos, presas de la tecnología barata



## ni (Oct 27, 2012)

José Alvarado y David Castillo predicen que se irán en silencio. Estos
amigos, colegas y radiotécnicos desde hace más de 20 años creen que el
final de su oficio en el Distrito Federal está próximo, en menos de una
década.

Cuando se les preguntan los motivos, lamentan que en sus talleres 
reciben dos o tres equipos para reparación al día, mientras que en los 
años 80 y 90 atendían hasta cinco aparatos diarios. Actualmente, dicen, 
las ganancias al mes a veces no superan los dos mil pesos. 

Cada vez es más difícil encontrarlos en calles de la capital. Dueños de 
talleres radiotécnicos estiman que sólo restan 100 lugares como éstos en
 domicilios particulares y mercados públicos de algunas delegaciones 
como Gustavo A. Madero, Cuauhtémoc, Azcapotzalco, Iztapalapa, Venustiano
 Carranza y Benito Juárez. 

“Ya no hay trabajo como antes por la nueva tecnología que cada vez es 
más barata, más corriente. Y los almacenes que la proveen tienen sus 
centros técnicos donde los reparan. Frente a este panorama, nuestros 
talleres no resistirán más de una década”, dice José Alvarado, de 56 
años, quien mantiene su local en calles de la colonia Electricistas. 

Las vitrinas de estos talleres continúan repletas de aparatos 
empolvados, también los pisos y rincones, incluso en ciertos tramos se 
dificulta caminar con normalidad. Sólo que ahora en vez de televisores 
de bulbos y videocaseteras, predominan los DVD, hornos de microondas y 
hasta pantallas de plasma. 

*Tecnología los pone en jaque* 

En San Rafael, Santa María La Ribera y San Cosme, donde se localiza el taller de David, sólo hay tres radiotécnicos. 

“Antes éramos como veinte y pico” de radiotécnicos, dice este hombre que
 estudió la carrera de Ingeniero en Electrónica, obtuvo su título 
universitario, que después hizo a un lado para dedicarse a este oficio y
 montar un taller en el mercado de San Cosme en 1993. 

La progresiva desaparición de esta ocupación tiene un doble motivo, 
según los entrevistados: los bajos costos de los nuevos aparatos, sobre 
todo de fabricación china, y que se dificulta cada vez más conseguir 
repuestos, por lo que las reparaciones a veces llegan a costar más que 
comprar un equipo nuevo. 

En estos talleres, hasta 300 pesos puede llegar a costar la reparación 
de un DVD, mientras que uno nuevo puede valer arriba de mil pesos. 

Sin embargo, la reparación de una televisión de plasma puede costar hasta 90% del aparato nuevo. 

“Hay algunos equipos que me los echo hasta en unas dos horas, es rápido,
 lo malo es que hay gente que no los recoge. Incluso yo los estoy 
molestando: ‘págame el taxi y yo te los llevo’”, explica David. “Se 
quejan de la crisis, de la situación económica, pero cuando se les 
descompone un aparato, lo tiran a la basura y se compran uno nuevo. 
¿Pues no que están en crisis?”, añade. 

*“Me lo recomendaron los vecinos” *

A pesar del auge del “usar y tirar”, como dicen los radiotécnicos, hay 
propietarios que sí gustan de invertir en la reparación. “Vengo a 
solicitar los servicios del señor David porque se me descompuso el 
microondas. Tengo 83 años y ya no puedo ir a comprar otro, me cuesta 
trabajo salir, caminar”, dice Juana Martínez, quien lleva 60 años de 
vivir en la San Rafael. 

Para Enrique Vega, de 37 años, es la segunda vez que visita en este año 
el taller por la reparación de sus televisores. Se lo recomendaron sus 
vecinos de la Santa María La Ribera. 

El ingeniero radiotécnico pone manos a la obra en sus locales contiguos 
440 y 442 que tiene en el mercado de San Cosme, que heredó en vida de su
 padre, un eléctrico que comenzó a trabajar desde la mitad del siglo XX.

Mientras labora, el experto no mira el reloj; para qué, dice. 

Su título no cuelga en las paredes: “Pensarían que cobro más y no”. El 
taller lleva por nombre “Sagitario”, en honor a uno de sus personajes 
favoritos de la caricatura “Los Caballeros del Zodiaco”, el cual, dice, 
le trajo suerte. 

La primera vez que David vino aquí fue en 1982, cuando tenía 10 años: 
jugaba entonces con las piezas que ya no servían mientras su papá 
atendía a los clientes. Hoy, en ese mismo pasillo del mercado, abre su 
local al mediodía y lo cierra hasta pasadas las 22:00 horas. A veces lo 
acompañan su esposa y su hija, de apenas dos años de edad. 

Cuándo se va de aquí, ¿en qué piensa? se le pregunta,
 luego de escuchar que este radiotécnico apoda a su taller como su 
segunda casa, donde pasa más horas de su vida. 

—En por qué no le atino a este aparato, en las visitas que tengo programadas en los próximos días y en que mañana vengo. 

*“La electrónica perfecta” *

“Desde los 17 años que estoy en esto, fue mi hermano quien me inculcó en el oficio, pero él ya murió”. 

El hombre que habla es José, quien visita a su amigo el día de la 
entrevista. Cuenta que lleva 40 años trabajando como radiotécnico, 
oficio en auge en los años 70, que aprendió en el Instituto Radiotécnico
 de México, ya desaparecido. 

Pese a todo, este hombre intenta mantener con vida su taller. Aunque día
 a día continúa escuchando el ruego de su hijo para que abandone su 
trabajo y busque otro: “Me dice que me dedique a otra cosa, porque el 
oficio va a morir y porque me está acabando la vista”. 

—¿Y qué le contesta? pregunto 

—Que no sé hacer otra cosa. Aunque si hubiera yo sabido de la situación 
actual, sí me hubiera preparado. Pero nunca lo pensé… —dice antes de 
respirar profundo. 

—¿Cuánto tiempo más piensa resistir a la escasez de clientela? 

—Mientras Dios me dé vida— responde tras una breve pausa. Luego, cruza los brazos y regresa el silencio. 

En la radio anuncian las 13:00 horas. Ahí, frente al local 440 de este 
mercado, don José aprovecha para despedirse con un fuerte apretón de 
manos, no sin antes susurrar emocionado, con los ojos enrojecidos, 
llorosos: “Discúlpeme, no vaya a pensar que siempre soy así”. 

Vuelve a tomar la palabra David Castillo para decir que le gusta su 
trabajo porque no tiene jefes; sin embargo, esa década final que predice
 para su oficio se debe también a la incertidumbre de que alguien, en 
algún lugar del mundo, invente la electrónica perfecta. “Ese día se 
acabó mi trabajo. Mi papá me ha insistido que si tengo un título 
universitario, por qué no me voy a trabajar en su comercio. Trabajo no 
me va a faltar con él, lo sé, sólo que ahí ya tendré que responder a un 
jefe: mi papá”, concluye entre risas.

fuente:

http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/ciudad/113963.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 27, 2012)

Es una triste realidad...que nos viene persiguiendo de atrás a todos...por eso, no hay que decepcionarse ni bajar los brazos...

La lucha sigue, y como técnicos, gente ingeniosa y habilidosa para resolver problemas...debemos movernos hacia donde la tecnología nos manda...

Nosotros tenemos que dominar nuestro futuro...

El futuro es en la industria


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

lo que mata el oficio es que no se actualizan,muchos técnicos ni siquiera saben que es modo servis y tampoco son capaces de reparar fallas con problemas de epprom,abren un tv moderno y no encuentran preset,se vuelven locos,
yo lo que veo es que los jóvenes si consiguen trabajo ,algunos en servicios técnicos autorizados,otros en alguna empresa,fabricas otros con su propio emprendimiento,
el oficio no esta muriendo,esta mutando ,el que no logra el cambio se extingue
es mi opinión personal


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2012)

tenes toda la razon rey julien .
te leo y vos sin ser ingeniero haces MIL COSAS .
y mira que lei el primer post y la historia y el tipo ese dice ser INGENIERO , pues no estudias ingenieria para estancarte asi en un taller , taaan  estancado como si fueses herrero de caballos.

el tipo ese hace mal , ojo, yo entiendo , a veces uno inicia algo con su padre o con su hermano y quisiera que la cosa dure para siempre, igual , la tranquilidad de lo mismo .
pero la realidad es como es.
al leer esa historia me sorprendio por lo estancado de ese tipo y repito mas si dice ser ingeniero .


----------

